# What do you do with your horse after hunting?



## mrsshire (27 January 2011)

I have a hunter which I keep on part livery at a dressage yard &#8211; I put him away myself when we get home, and as I am new to hunting, wanted to see what/how others put their horses to bed after hunting. 

Off the lorry, I put him in his box so he can wee and have a little drink from his waterer, then wash him down with warm water, wash his legs, dry his legs and put him under the dryer. Then he gets a dry thermatex under a normal rug, soaked hay and I leave a big bucket of warmed water for him to work on. I come back in a couple of hours to see how he is and give him his supper. 

I am worried that he should have a mash, or half of his normal feed when he gets home? What about the day after? He gets electrolytes the day before, day of and day after and normal salt everyday.

He eats a fair amount, mostly fibre with some barley rings and pasture mix &#8211; not a lot more than the dressage horses.


----------



## spacefaer (27 January 2011)

Sounds perfect to me!

We take tack off before loading to come home, they travel back with nets and are offered water before they're loaded.

Once they're back, they go into their stables to pee and stretch or roll, then get a hot wash off.  They're rugged, bandaged and left in peace to eat as much haylage as they can.

They're spent a large amount of time out of their stable so we're always keen that they get their fibre back in.

If they'll drinnk electrolytes, then they get some in their drinking water (or added to their tea if they won't drink)

we don't reduce their feed - they'll need it after a day's hunting lol!


----------



## Doormouse (27 January 2011)

Sounds like you are doing pretty much everything right. 

I hunt in a very deep country with clay and slurrey and my routine is as follows.

If a long way home I take tack off before travelling, if not just loosen girths and nosebands.
Put him away as soon as I get home and let him have a drink of water that has the chill removed and a roll if he wants.
Hose his legs and tummy in cold water (warm opens the pores and lets the mud and muck in which can give them mud fever).
Bath him with warm water and shampoo and rinse all over.
Use a wool blanket (hospital style with holes in) with a hood and then a thermatex and his stable rug over the top.
Give him half his feed with electrolytes in.
Leave plenty of hay and top up water and leave him alone for 2 hours.
Go back to yard and change his rugs, back to normal ones.  Bandage all round.
I then give him another full feed and leave him for the night.
The next day I turn out if I can for a couple of hours, if not I lead him out for a pick of grass in the morning and then in the evening.

Everyone has different ways of doing it and there isn't a right or wrong, whatever suits you and your horse is best.


----------



## mrsshire (27 January 2011)

Good point on the warm water - cold would probably be better for his legs. Why  bandaging though? Warmth, support, keep any swelling down or all three?

He does travel back with no tack and a cooler rug and a net, but usually refuses water until we're home. 

Agree it is whatever suits you/horse and facilities, but it is the hardest work I've ever done with a horse, and want to give him the best chance to recover afterwards. 

Do you change their feeds during the week? Ie: Less Sunday/Monday, building to the weekend and then less again? Am conscious he is doing very different things across the week. ie: Quiet Sunday and Monday, hack Tuesday, lesson Wednesday, gallops Thursday, school Friday, hunt Saturday... Should he eat differently on busier days?

(thanks for the help)


----------



## Sanolly (27 January 2011)

I tend to hack to meets so I leave an exercise sheet at the meeting point to wear on the hack home. Get home hose off legs, sponge off body with hot water, put in stable with a fleece on to eat a net and dinner. Go back up later and when s/he's finished his/her net and then put back out with loads of hay so they can walk about and stop them getting stiff.


----------



## mrsshire (27 January 2011)

Good plan re: the rug to hack home. If we are early to a meet (not likely scenario ) then I'd want one to stand around in, too.


----------



## Maesfen (27 January 2011)

I'm old school so don't wash off at all except for the tail.  If horse is wet when it comes in then it's Thermatex on, bandage legs after checking him all over and wash tail after they have had a drink and are nibbling their hay.  Then it's a mash (warm bran, half scoop of normal feed and salt) and left alone to dry off and relax.  Few hours later I'm out to remove bandages which have dried off the legs nicely,  change rugs for warm ones (been over a radiator, hate cold rugs on tired horses) top up hay and leave.  Next morning, half normal feed, then  hay while I clean him up properly then he'll be turned out for a few hours if nice, if not, walked for an hour then and again late afternoon to have a leg stretch and nibble of grass, day later, easy exercise then back to normal.


----------



## Doormouse (27 January 2011)

mrsshire said:



			Good point on the warm water - cold would probably be better for his legs. Why  bandaging though? Warmth, support, keep any swelling down or all three?
		
Click to expand...

Warmth and support basically.  I bandage my current horse because he is 14 and I feel his legs could do with the support after a long day and also because my present DIY yard is freezing cold!  With my younger horses it depends on what sort of day they have had but do usually bandage to be on the safe side.  I use gamgee under the bandages as opposed to fibergee or any of those sort just because I feel it is a better base for them.  As Maesfen says you can bandage to dry and clean the legs but alot depends on the type of mud you have in your country.  We have to wash off because of the slurrey but when I was in the Midlands, the mud brushed off really well so very rarely washed their legs at night.  I would also second the comment about the warm rugs, it takes energy for a horse to warm cold rugs and it is the last thing a tired horse needs to do.

I don't change his feeds throughout the week but I do keep a sharp eye on his water intake and his shape.  So far this season he has managed very well as we have not had a hard time really but if he does start to drop his weight I will start giving him a late feed.  

Also worth remembering that it is staying out after about 3.00pm that you will do the damage to a horse (obviously depends slightly on how busy the day has been), they start to get tired and that is when they are much more likely to hurt themselves.


----------



## mrsshire (27 January 2011)

Huge respect for old school - I've met more true horsemen out hunting than I've ever done doing anything else. 

Do you feed bran at any other time, ie: to get the bacteria in the horse's stomach used to it, or do you hunt every week? 

My rather old school trainer swears on bran, salt, some feed warm and sloppy, too after a hard workout or before a day off... but I've read about feeding something unfamiliar when the horse is under stress (ie, tired from a day's hunting) can cause more trouble than help. 

I think this is what I'd like to do, but will need a convincing argument and a recipe for the yard if I decide to go ahead with it!


----------



## mrsshire (27 January 2011)

Doormouse said:



			Warmth and support basically.

Also worth remembering that it is staying out after about 3.00pm that you will do the damage to a horse (obviously depends slightly on how busy the day has been), they start to get tired and that is when they are much more likely to hurt themselves.
		
Click to expand...

What a nice way to put it - agreed.


----------



## pipsqueek (27 January 2011)

I wouldn't worry too much, sounds like you're doing all right to me!  I put a fleece on mine on the way back in horsbox and she has usually more-or-less dried off by the time we get back (is hunter clipped).  I don't wash her unless very muddy, will just brush her.  Don't really feed any different before or after either, the usual speedi-beet made with boiling water, molli-chop, pasture mix & carrots (she is a fuss-pot and won't eat anything different!)  I put fleece bandages on her though as she is getting on a bit (20).  Next day she is out all day in the field as usual, I used to turn her straight back out years ago when I kept her elsewhere but I don't have a field shelter here so they are in at night.  As long as your horse can stretch his legs the day after hunting either by being turned out our going for a quiet hack that should be okay.


----------



## Maesfen (27 January 2011)

mrsshire said:



			Huge respect for old school - I've met more true horsemen out hunting than I've ever done doing anything else. 

Do you feed bran at any other time, ie: to get the bacteria in the horse's stomach used to it, or do you hunt every week? 

My rather old school trainer swears on bran, salt, some feed warm and sloppy, too after a hard workout or before a day off... but I've read about feeding something unfamiliar when the horse is under stress (ie, tired from a day's hunting) can cause more trouble than help. 

I think this is what I'd like to do, but will need a convincing argument and a recipe for the yard if I decide to go ahead with it!
		
Click to expand...

Horses always had some (small half scoop) warm damp bran with their night feeds anyway so not a huge change for them, it's also the easiest to feed either medicines or bute with as they mix better and don't stick to the side of the bucket like with just chaff.  While the bran today is not as good as the lovely old broad bran we had, in moderation it's not the evil thing some make it out to be.  It's gentle on the stomach and if fed warm and crumbly, there are very few horses who won't take medicines in it.  
I now just feed a little each night for the month before foaling to my mares too and for a week after foaling as it's gentle and easily digested along with their stud mix.  If you ever get poorly foals or you're trying to get young ones to eat, then they'll very often be tempted by a spot of warm bran too when they might not look at other feeds (by 'spot', it's literally less than a handful, you just need them to eat something which is gentle on them)
I know it's putting human values on something which you shouldn't do but I have a lot of time for the old stud grooms I learnt under and they all likened a small bran mash to warm soup or pudding; just what we like if we're cold and wet or feeling down.


----------



## Bug2007 (27 January 2011)

I tend to wash off when i get back fleece up and put on turn out rug, turn him out for an hour while i sort out lorry and his bed, feed etc.....this allows him to cool fully down slowly and keep his feet moving and have a good roll, he then comes in, has a really good brush off, rugged, bandaged and fed.

Checked on a few hours later.

Next day taken out for a walk and then turned out, day after that he has the day off.

I always take them for a walk day after hunting to help stretch the riding muscles out and prevent stiffness then they have the following day out.

Been routine for years and they have all lived!!!


----------



## mrsshire (27 January 2011)

Maesfen said:



			While the bran today is not as good as the lovely old broad bran we had...
		
Click to expand...

Very nearly the conversation I had, verbatim, with my trainer last night. Shall propose a handful of bran (soggy, with the rest of it) in last feed so tummy gets to know bran, so a lovely mash (which is so wonderful to make and makes me happy to see eaten) won't be a shock to the system.


----------



## TGM (27 January 2011)

Maesfen said:



			I'm old school so don't wash off at all except for the tail.
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't wash off!  We find it winds our horse up, which is the last thing he needs after hunting when we just want him to relax and rest.  He doesn't go out in really thick wet mud so it is possible to check him over without washing him first.  He has a haynet in the lorry on the way back, and obviously hay available in the stable.  I don't give a bran mash but I do give a warm, wet feed which is his normal slow release cubes with hot water poured over and stirred in.  (I actually dissolve some Herbalicious treats in the water as this seems to make it more tempting for him as he can go off his feed after hunting).

Then at about 9pm I will change rugs and offer another feed.

Following morning a groom and check over and then out in the field for the day.


----------



## L&M (27 January 2011)

Mine travels home in a thermatex with a large hay net. I then unload, check legs over etc, then turn out for an hour or so so he can have a roll and a leg stretch whilst I tidy lorry/clean tack etc. He then comes in and left to chill in stable with plenty of feed/haylage etc. I brush off any mud the next morning before turning out. 
May not be conventional but he seems happy with this routine!


----------



## steadyeddy (27 January 2011)

I do exactly the same as Sidney! Have a nutty cob who takes a while to calm down after coming home, keeping him in after unloading would not be ok with him, as he can jump the stable door!!!


----------



## MissySmythe (27 January 2011)

As much as I respect the 'old school' for so very many things, I find this old idea of bran mashes in this day and age quite bizarre. 
Simply, what would you prefer for dinner after a day's hunting - a steak or stew with all the trimmings or a bowl of porridge and two laxatives?
Horses just like us need energy replacing. Please all you old- timers think on it, science has proved that bran mashes are not the ideal!


----------



## Happy Hunter (27 January 2011)

I Unload or hack home with loose girth and noseband usually 
(its a case of quick - get her in the box before she decides to stay out!!!)
fleece or wool rug on - hay up to her ears - Maybe a quick hose to get any terrible muck off.
check on 2 or so hours later to bring a nice warm dry rug, more hay and a full warm moist dinner

Next day fling out wrapped up (according to weather) - then I'm usually off to work!!!


----------



## JenHunt (27 January 2011)

this is what I do! read this link! 

sound's like you've about got it covered though! I think it's more important to know what works for you and your horse than to worry about the minutiae of it all though. For example, I know a lot of people like to turn horses out for half an hour to wind down, roll etc whilst they muck out - it just doesn't suit my lad!


----------



## JenHunt (27 January 2011)

MissySmythe said:



			As much as I respect the 'old school' for so very many things, I find this old idea of bran mashes in this day and age quite bizarre. 
Simply, what would you prefer for dinner after a day's hunting - a steak or stew with all the trimmings or a bowl of porridge and two laxatives?
Horses just like us need energy replacing. Please all you old- timers think on it, science has proved that bran mashes are not the ideal!
		
Click to expand...

ditto this... modern bran is a waste of time and space - there's nowt in it and the horse digests it fully, actually increasing the risk of colics. Much better to fill them up with proper fibre (hay, sugar beet etc), and add a pre-biotic (like baileys digest plus, or naf thrive) to restart an empty gut.


----------



## star (27 January 2011)

i normally quickly sponge off body with warm water and legs with cold water at meet. travel home with haynet and he wears thermatex +/- fleece underneath depending on how chilly it is plus thermatex leg wraps on legs.  by time home normally is nice and dry.  pop him in stable for a bit so he can have a wee and then he gets his normal feed.  after that he's begging to go out to the field so out he goes for a roll and his haynet.  he lives out 24/7.  i always make sure he' well rugged up on the night he's been hunting.  feed is same every day except he gets breakfast on the morning of a hunt - mostly alfa-a and sugar beet - bit of moisture for him really as know he wont drink till he's back out in the field.  this regime has worked well on both my hunters and they both still look good at this time of year.


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (28 January 2011)

Maesfen said:



			I'm old school so don't wash off at all except for the tail.  If horse is wet when it comes in then it's Thermatex on, bandage legs after checking him all over and wash tail after they have had a drink and are nibbling their hay.  Then it's a mash (warm bran, half scoop of normal feed and salt) and left alone to dry off and relax.  Few hours later I'm out to remove bandages which have dried off the legs nicely,  change rugs for warm ones (been over a radiator, hate cold rugs on tired horses) top up hay and leave.  Next morning, half normal feed, then  hay while I clean him up properly then he'll be turned out for a few hours if nice, if not, walked for an hour then and again late afternoon to have a leg stretch and nibble of grass, day later, easy exercise then back to normal.
		
Click to expand...

Same here; I only wash off their mud encrusted tails and then brush off the mud on their legs and everywhere else, don't like to get them wet and cold again. Then into their stable with a nice thick bed and big haynet for a few hours, then later on walk them for abit so they dont cease up before adding more layers to rugs and giving them  their tea for the night


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (28 January 2011)

Rugs on in the trailer on the way home and they have a hay net! I unload them and they start munching on hay and I rug them up. I clean out the trailer, then get the feeds organised. I don't give bran mash, I think it's a waste of time. They get a bit of hot water mixed in with their barley/oats and beet pulp(I use the fibre beet). My horse gets a bit extra but then he is a poor doer.


----------



## sonjafoers (28 January 2011)

steadyeddy said:



			I do exactly the same as Sidney! Have a nutty cob who takes a while to calm down after coming home, keeping him in after unloading would not be ok with him, as he can jump the stable door!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad I'm not the only one - I was starting to worry reading through all the replies!

I untack mine & travel her home in an old fashioned holey sweat rug as she is steaming & sweating for hours after a meet. She does have a haynet for the journey.

When I get her home she refuses to eat or drink and spins round & round in the stable if I dare put her in, so I unload her, check her over and turn her straight out in a mediumweight turnout (weather dependant). Once she has finished rolling & running around telling all the others how important she has been for the day I bring her in to give her a normal feed and change her rug. She is then turned out again overnight & the next day I brush her off and lead her out gently from my other horse so she gets to stretch off nicely.

The two exceptions to this are if the weather is truly appalling I will leave her in overnight after tea, and if she really is plastered in peat type mud I shower her as soon as I get back & tie her up outside her stable with a thermatex on and a net of haylage for half an hour.

Probably totally unconventional but it's what works for her and keeps her stress levels (and mine) to a minimum


----------



## autumn7 (29 January 2011)

I'm with Sanjafoers and Sidney here I reckon. Travel home in Thermatex with net of haylage. Offer electrolyte water once home (not interested until then), add thin, old rug on top of cooler and turn out immediately as she is desperate to roll.....and roll....and roll. She mooches and munches haylage in paddock for an hour or so while I see to tack, trailer, etc. then at her normal teatime she's fed, quick inspection, change to normal rug and turned out again as she lives out by choice. She has stable door pinned open all night although rarely uses it. Next morning I groom thoroughly although most of the mud has dropped off by then.
The only washing I do post hunting, if any, is a swift dunk of the tail if particularly muddy before trailering her home. With her living out I won't wash her as she'd not dry before nightfall even though blanket clipped and I can't even stable her briefly to dry out as she stresses so this routine suits us both. She's a hardy cob and an exceptionally good doer so thrives on ad-lib haylage and LoCal balancer in handful of Hi Fi Lite with added joint supplement so feed remains the same whatever.
She always has the next day off, light hack or long lined day two then back to normal hacking work until next hunt day. She hunts approx every 7 - 10 days on this regime.


----------



## LCH611 (31 January 2011)

MissySmythe said:



			As much as I respect the 'old school' for so very many things, I find this old idea of bran mashes in this day and age quite bizarre. 
Simply, what would you prefer for dinner after a day's hunting - a steak or stew with all the trimmings or a bowl of porridge and two laxatives?
Horses just like us need energy replacing. Please all you old- timers think on it, science has proved that bran mashes are not the ideal!
		
Click to expand...

I think the current view of bran is that it has almost come full circle and is now an "approved" feed stuff again. It only acts as a laxative if the gut bacteria hasn't had a chance to adjust to it, so if you feed a small amount every day it shouldn't act as a laxative and is almost certainly better than lots of starch & sugar. 

Reading this article below has convinced me to order some freshly milled organic wheat bran for my gang:

higher total antioxidant capacity than many berries, fruits and vegetables (including some 'super foods' such as blueberries, raspberries, plums, etc).  It has an ORAC rating (Oxygen Radical Absorbance Capacity!) of 80, compared to 62 for blueberries.  Antioxidants are very important in 'mopping up' free radical damage during times of stress, disease and injury.
more protein than sugar beet and about the same as alfalfa (15.6% crude protein compared to 10.0% sugar beet pulp, 14 to 16% alfalfa)
similar levels of digestible energy to both sugar beet and alfalfa (10.8MJ/kg compared to 11.0 for sugar beet and 10.0 for alfalfa)
only 0.4% sugar (non-molassed sugar beet can contain up to 7% residual sugar in the pulp, molassed can contain up to 25% or more)
starch and sugar contents are low, and fibre content is high, making it a suitable feed for horses with metabolic problems such as insulin resistance, should the owner wish to 'bulk' the hard feed out.

(information taken from the Thunderbrook Equestrian website that i stumbled across whilst googling for some information about feeding lammi-prone ponies)


----------



## wench (31 January 2011)

Mine would get: untacked if not local, tack left on if local. Washed off when get home (warm water if poss, but kettle takes ages to boil). Put in stable with cooler, then proper rugs put on when dried and normal tea.


----------



## Maesfen (31 January 2011)

JenHunt said:



			ditto this... modern bran is a waste of time and space - there's nowt in it and the horse digests it fully, actually increasing the risk of colics. Much better to fill them up with proper fibre (hay, sugar beet etc), and add a pre-biotic (like baileys digest plus, or naf thrive) to restart an empty gut.
		
Click to expand...

That's why Leahurst get through more bran  than any other forage I suppose?  They swear by it for sick, ailing or tired horses as it's so easy for them to digest plus of course, it is a great mixing agent for medicines.  If they're prepared to use it so freely then who am I to argue.

Nobody is suggesting a massive bucketful of feed - which I admit, might cause problems whatever it was that was fed - just a half scoop with some warm water and salt with a small amount of normal feed thrown in which horses seem to relish after a hard day's work.  In similar circumstances, I've known several horses that would leave a normal feed but replace it with a small mash and they eat up.  I'd prefer to get the gut working again gently, there's nothing guaranteed to make a tired horse poorly than being without something in the stomach.  All things in moderation.


----------



## JenHunt (31 January 2011)

in which case I think we shall agree to disagree - whilst I see your point about Leahurst, but I'm still not convinced. For one thing, you're changing a horse's diet suddenly. For another, bran is digested early in the gut, leaving the hind gut empty for longer, and increasing the risks of colic.

I do agree, however, that a "normal" feed just doesn't suit some horses - but why not just experiment with what they usually get to find out what they will eat. Like soaking their mix/cubes with warm water to create a porridge, or feeding warm speedibeet, or just smaller quantities in 2 or 3 meals over the course of the evening.


----------

